# Beware of Uber’s IPO



## JqYork (Jul 4, 2014)

Article here

But economist Hubert Huran adds that, "The pattern of early losses followed by massive profits might be true for other tech success stories _like Amazon and Facebook,_ but when it comes to Uber, it's baloney."

Smith adds, "After nine years Uber isn't within hailing distance of making money and continues to bleed more red ink than any other start-up in history. By contrast, Facebook and Amazon were solidly cash-flow positive by their fifth year."

Smith explains that Uber, "bears almost no resemblance to internet superstars it claims to emulate. The app is not technically daunting and does not create a competitive barrier, as witnessed by the fact that many other players have copied it. Apps have been introduced for airlines, pizza delivery, and hundreds of other consumer services but have never generated market-share gains, much less tens of billions in corporate value. They do not create network effects. Unlike Facebook or eBay, having more Uber users does not improve the service."


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

JqYork said:


> Article here
> 
> But economist Hubert Huran adds that, "The pattern of early losses followed by massive profits might be true for other tech success stories _like Amazon and Facebook,_ but when it comes to Uber, it's baloney."
> 
> ...


10 articles say stay away
10 articles say jump on it
Warren Buffet loves Uber
JqYork doesn't

My assets are tied-up in lose change
My investment strategy is warm socks


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

You can always short it...


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> You can always short it...


Lol
Uber drivers don't "short stocks"
However
They do transport traders & brokers to Wall Street
and back home


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

The flying car will send them into a frenzy


----------



## JqYork (Jul 4, 2014)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Warren Buffet loves Uber


Yeah of course. Those old guys get wacky near the end! He's clearly not thinking clearly!


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

JqYork said:


> Yeah of course. Those old guys get wacky near the end! He's clearly not thinking clearly!


........said the uber driver of the self made billionaire


----------



## JqYork (Jul 4, 2014)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> ...said the uber driver of the self made billionaire


Haha! Normally you would be right. But in this case because I'm an Uber driver it gives me a little additional insight about what's really happening on the ground that the ivory tower billionaire has no idea about.

Anyway, however brilliant he might be he's not smart about this.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

JqYork said:


> Haha! Normally you would be right. But in this case because I'm an Uber driver it gives me a little additional insight about what's really happening on the ground that the ivory tower billionaire has no idea about.
> 
> Anyway, however brilliant he might be he's not smart about this.


Dude, u remind me of a gambler
Who "thinks" he can run a casino

No Sale

Stick with entry level ground transportation
It's ur calling


----------



## JqYork (Jul 4, 2014)

So on what basis would you say Uber is a great business that has potential? 

Is it the fact that not only have they had huge annual losses - but those losses are actually growing every year? Do you think they're a strong company because they charge customers more than they have to pay out for each trip? Do you think they're a strong company because they make a profit off of each and every trip? 

What is it in their performance that they've done that convinces you they're a strong company with a bright future?


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

JqYork said:


> So on what basis would you say Uber is a great business that has potential?
> 
> Is it the fact that not only have they had huge annual losses - but those losses are actually growing every year? Do you think they're a strong company because they charge customers more than they have to pay out for each trip? Do you think they're a strong company because they make a profit off of each and every trip?
> 
> What is it in their performance that they've done that convinces you they're a strong company with a bright future?


Nope
Nope
Nope
And, nope

What I'm saying is you're not qualified nor have the credentials or objectivity
to be taken seriously when offering an opinion on multinational billion dollar technology organizations.

Stop embarrassing yourself.
It's making the women & children uncomfortable


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Dara went public the other day stating that the Uber IPO will not happen in 2019.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Dara went public the other day stating that the Uber IPO will not happen in 2019.


https://www.cnbc.com/2019/01/10/ube...ftbanks-board-members-havent-been-seated.html


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/01/10/ube...ftbanks-board-members-havent-been-seated.html


Wow.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Sounds like a lame excuse for not taking it IPO. They cannot find 2 Board Members? I call Bull Chit.

They have some severe structural and business problems with their company. All investors have to do is go to UberPeople.net and they can figure out what is really going on with this industry. Uber cannot continue to put Lipstick on a Pig. They need a change in pricing to be profitable. Every rider is already hooked on UberCrack it is time to bring the pricing up to reality to make the Drivers and Investors interested.

As for me I haven’t seen surge all week which tells me to not put in the effort. Instead of going out tonight and hitting multiple Surge Zones (which will never show tonight) that are not existing this week.

I am working on my second Beer now and Striking.
Bells Two Hearted Ale my Ants... cheers to a better week starting Saturday Night?


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Sounds like a lame excuse for not taking it IPO. They cannot find 2 Board Members? I call Bull Chit.
> 
> They have some severe structural and business problems with their company. All investors have to do is go to UberPeople.net and they can figure out what is really going on with this industry. Uber cannot continue to put Lipstick on a Pig. They need a change in pricing to be profitable. Every rider is already hooked on UberCrack it is time to bring the pricing up to reality to make the Drivers and Investors interested.
> 
> ...


U have a firm grasp of the obvious


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> U have a firm grasp of the obvious


Most drivers that have been doing this for a while do.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Most drivers that have been doing this for a while do.


I see it from another angle:
It ain't nuclear science.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> I see it from another angle:
> It ain't nuclear science.


What's your angle?


----------



## Cigars (Dec 8, 2016)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/01/10/ube...ftbanks-board-members-havent-been-seated.html


That's insane!!!!!
Over a year later and an investor cannot take their board seats because?????
Some law that is supposed to protect US technology? This is Uber not Boeing.
This is a money losing cell phone application for taxis that dozens of companies have already copied and improved around the world.

Government thugs will not let the owners of a company vote their shares.
This tells every investor, FU, take your money out of the US and incorporate in Singapore, Latvia, or Ireland.

Every foreign company who reads that, should immediately move their money to an investor friendly location.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> What's your angle?


China's Didi & Uber have the same wealthy international investors including SoftBank and KSA.
Didi recently opened an office & lab in Mountain View, CA.
Didi is further along in SDC than uber.

Didi & uber will Be merging


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Cigars said:


> That's insane!!!!!
> Over a year later and an investor cannot take their board seats because?????
> Some law that is supposed to protect US technology? This is Uber not Boeing.
> This is a money losing cell phone application for taxis that dozens of companies have already copied and improved around the world.
> ...


Maybe people in the know understand that a Global Bank Run run or a total economic collapse is close. Watch France this Saturday the Bank Run Starts the EU Collapse that will trigger a Global Collapse.



UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> China's Didi & Uber have the same wealthy international investors including SoftBank and KSA.
> Didi recently opened an office & lab in Mountain View, CA.
> Didi is further along in SDC than uber.
> 
> Didi & uber will Be merging


You sound like an insider from Corporate which would make sense we can view any of your posts or anything. Bring the info bro spit us more truth. You can be our Q.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Didi doesn't want Uber. The lawsuits are growing faster than mold in a new Orleans basement.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Maybe people in the know understand that a Global Bank Run run or a total economic collapse is close. Watch France this Saturday the Bank Run Starts the EU Collapse that will trigger a Global Collapse.
> 
> You sound like an insider from Corporate which would make sense we can view any of your posts or anything. Bring the info bro spit us more truth.


Don't bogart the joint Clyde.

Why is it whenever anyone displays cognitive thought on this site they're accused of collusion w/HQ.
Everything I know is from international business reporting sources. It's ALL @ ur fingertips.

Sad


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Don't bogart the joint Clyde.
> 
> Why is it whenever anyone displays cognitive thought on this site they're accused of collusion w/HQ.
> Sad


Alright I might have been wrong.... u are ok in my book joint pass back to u bro. Puff puff pass...


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Didi doesn't want Uber. The lawsuits are growing faster than mold in a new Orleans basement.


Gentlemen, law suits for rapid growth billion dollar global companies is SOP. They all have legal departments with hundreds of lawyers worldwide. Comes with the territory.

You guys aren't and can't be objective because u hate uber like the plague. Emotions have no place when evaluating investments.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Bring the info bro spit us more truth.


That info should include, for starters:
the fire-sale value of their tangible assets.
(but not their cashflow - that can be eroded/fluctuate at any time).
Oh, and their profit and loss statement.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Lowestformofwit said:


> That info should include, for starters:
> the fire-sale value of their tangible assets.
> (but not their cashflow - that can be eroded/fluctuate at any time).
> Oh, and their profit and loss statement.


Ma'am Lowestformofwit , U sound emotionally involved, eliminating your objectivity and ability to think clearly.
Do your own research


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

ECOMCON said:


> Ma'am Lowestformofwit , U sound emotionally involved, eliminating your objectivity and ability to think clearly.
> Do your own research


I am not a genius but am pretty sure ECOMCOM and UberFlexLyftWhatever are the same entity.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

ECOMCON said:


> Ma'am Lowestformofwit , U sound emotionally involved, eliminating your objectivity and ability to think clearly.
> Do your own research


Not emotionally involved howsoever, as I don't get involved with stocks (or even junk bonds)
And I have done my research, purely out of interest..
Simple rule of business that I follow - if something's not currently showing a profit, and no clear and quick pathway/remedies to profitability are evident, then stay away.
You may not have been around for this example:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poseidon_bubble
BTW: How's your cryptocurrency investment working out?


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Not emotionally involved howsoever, as I don't get involved with stocks (or even junk bonds)
> And I have done my research, purely out of interest..
> Simple rule of business that I follow - if something's not currently showing a profit, and no clear and quick pathway/remedies to profitability are evident, then stay away.
> You may not have been around for this example:
> ...


Never invest in stuff u don't understand. I don't understand crypto

What confuses me even more is 
YOU
making a comparison between Crypto & Uber.

NOT asking for u to explain, because I don't care.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

ECOMCON said:


> Never invest in stuff u don't understand. I don't understand crypto
> 
> What confuses me even more is
> YOU
> ...


Then stop reading/posting what I'm writing in this thread.in this thread,
Further BTW: the comparison is valid - it's between two trading mediums that are not underpinned by any real assets, and have been value-hyped skywards by both media and word of mouth.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Then stop reading/posting what I'm writing in this thread.in this thread,
> Further BTW: the comparison is valid - it's between two trading mediums that are not underpinned by any real assets, and have been value-hyped skywards by both media and word of mouth.


They are pinned to real assets (our cars), they just don't own them.


----------



## JqYork (Jul 4, 2014)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> What I'm saying is you're not qualified nor have the credentials or objectivity
> to be taken seriously when offering an opinion on multinational billion dollar technology organizations.


You don't have to have "credentials" to know that losing billions and billions of dollars ain't a good business strategy!


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

From the article:

"So if things are so bad, how has Uber been able to survive and seemingly thrive? Yves Smith put it well when she said, “Uber has enjoyed a long subsidy in the form of drivers’ financial illiteracy: drivers failed to account for their cars’ depreciation in figuring their take-home pay, and as they wake up to a take-home pay that is lower than a starting wage at McD’s, expect them to bail. Of course, Uber might be able to replace all those drivers with autonomous vehicles — a dream that, like AI, will likely be ten years away for the next forty years.”"

This!!!


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

IGotDrive said:


> From the article:
> 
> "So if things are so bad, how has Uber been able to survive and seemingly thrive? Yves Smith put it well when she said, "Uber has enjoyed a long subsidy in the form of drivers' financial illiteracy: drivers failed to account for their cars' depreciation in figuring their take-home pay, and as they wake up to a take-home pay that is lower than a starting wage at McD's, expect them to bail. Of course, Uber might be able to replace all those drivers with autonomous vehicles - a dream that, like AI, will likely be ten years away for the next forty years.""
> 
> This!!!


"drivers' financial illiteracy"

That's an gross understatement.

More like "self loathing learning disabled drivers"


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I doubt many Uber drivers have money to invest in Uber IPO, unless they are masochists and drive for self torture. But if they do drive and invest it's their loss.


----------

